

A Tool to Deceive and Slaughter -Sculpture That Perpetually Sells Itself on eBay - eliotk
http://atooltodeceiveandslaughter.com

======
eliotk
There's an interview w/ the artist here:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhF3YS5KuAo>

